# Max at 6 months



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is max, 6 months old. We love him lots! Part from the humping! :ilmc:




































He's grown so much, latest weigh he was over 12 kg already!

Sam x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. He has such an adorable face. They do grow up so quickly though, I bet the time has flown by.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh you don't realise, he's a lovely boy, I love the more solid build xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's beautiful. 
I saw on another thread you say Max is from Sylml, I was going to ask you for photo's and here we are, photo's 

Is Zac his dad? Although he looks nothing like my Millie, there is a look about his expression that reminds me of Millie.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes Zac is his dad! Max is lovely, we wouldn't be without him. A pleasure from day one. 
My husband wants another one but I'm worried to rock the boat. But if we did I wouldn't hesitate going back to Sylvia.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Yes Zac is his dad! Max is lovely, we wouldn't be without him. A pleasure from day one.
> My husband wants another one but I'm worried to rock the boat. But if we did I wouldn't hesitate going back to Sylvia.


Snap, Millie has been a very chilled, easy going puppy too. The odd hiccup but couldn't ask for better to be honest. I too thought seriously about getting a second poo, but decided the grooming and general maintenance would be too much as I work. Millie is very settled at home and like you wasn't sure about rocking the boat. Lets say I've postponed the decision


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just took these. He needs a haircut! I love the fluffy look.


















Sam x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

He is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Max looks like my Merlin who is 6 months now


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely pics, Max is scrummy


----------

